

Baked In: How BenchPrep Is Turning e-Textbooks Into Virtual Study Groups - eklear
http://www.fastcompany.com/1769986/baked-in-how-benchprep-is-turning-textbooks-into-virtual-study-groups

======
horselove
Web needs more curating. What better to curate than curriculum?

------
datapimp
the benchprep webapp is a great use of the backbone.js framework

